# Muskie-Angeln mit Live-Blick unters Boot



## Timo.Keibel (12. Februar 2019)

Glaube Georg hatte schon mal etwas ähnliches gepostet, dennoch haue ich das Video mal raus. Die Jungs von Uncut Angling haben auch das LiceScope beim Musky-Angeln eingesetzt. Ist schon abgefahren, die Fische in Echtzeit unterm Boot zu sehen. Außerdem ist dieses Alabama Rig echt abgedreht.


----------



## Taxidermist (12. Februar 2019)

Na denn, schöne neue Welt!
Ich kann diese Technik Begeisterung nicht teilen?
So wird man in Zukunft nicht mehr sagen müssen, "Komm lass uns zum Angeln gehen", sondern, "Komm lass uns ein paar Fische aussuchen und diese fangen!"
Bisher konnte man benachteiligten Uferanglern noch erklären, dass es nur darum geht Strukturen zu finden, allenfalls Fischschwärme zu erfassen und deshalb der Fang eines Einzelfischs immer noch Glückssache ist.
Son Scheixx braucht man in Zukunft jedenfalls nicht mehr zu erzählen, zumindest nicht mit dieser Echolot Technik!

Jürgen

P.S.: Das war jetzt schon wieder ein Kommentar von so nem verdammten Konsum Verweigerer!


----------



## Timo.Keibel (12. Februar 2019)

Die Technik ansich ist schon krass. Aber ob ich es haben muss und auch einsetzen würde, ist eine ganz andere Sache.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (12. Februar 2019)

Sieht ja alles sehr toll aus und wir haben uns zum Aluboot das neue Carbon geleistet. Nur so wie das Echolot spielen die fische doch nicht mit teilweise sind sie genervt von dem ausgehenden Signal also wird abgeschaltet und dann biste blind und das ist gut so.....


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (12. Februar 2019)

Gefällt mir außerordentlich gut. und wenn es die Technik von vorgestern darstellt, werde ich über die Anschaffung nachdenken. Das einem mit solcher Unterhaltungselektronik die Fische von allein ins Boot springen hat man auch behauptet,als ich vor über 25 Jahren mein erstes Echolot kaufte. Dem war nicht so, aber manch Angeltag war kurzweiliger.


----------



## Toni_1962 (13. Februar 2019)

Wenn ich Fisch auf Sicht will, gehe ich unter Wasser und harpuniere.

Für MICH ist dieses dargestellte Angeln ein Schritt von der Spannung beim Angeln weg ...
Erinnert mich etwas an das Kinderspiel mit dem Magnetangeln ...


----------



## glavoc (13. Februar 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Wenn ich Fisch auf Sicht will, gehe ich unter Wasser und harpuniere....



Na wenn du dir mal dass nicht zu leicht vorstellst^^^...gibt kaum ne sportlichere Art zu fischen. Als erstes kannste dich ja beim Apnoe Tauchkurs anmelden 

Wie sich Süß/Binnenfischer immer so das Harpunieren denken... ^^






Ansonsten mag ich dass ja ähnlich sehen.... zumal beim Gebrauch im Süßwasser....
ist jedoch der Lauf der Dinge. Sich Orientieren zu können, nimmt ja auch ab. Demnächst kann keines mehr ne Karte lesen... Vor- und Nachteile techn. Fortschritts... dabei gehen natürlich Skills und Wissen verloren.

Beeindrucken tut mich da nur die Ingenieursleistung. Aber jeder wie er mag, mir ist es gleich. Beim Bewerten von "Profis" rechne ich dat aber stets mit ein... & lässt tief blicken


----------



## Toni_1962 (13. Februar 2019)

Wer sagte dir, dass ich nicht weiß, was und wie harpunieren geht und dass ich das noch nicht machte.

Spannung ist mir wichtig, wenn ich Fischen nachstelle.


----------



## glavoc (13. Februar 2019)

@Toni_1962  - na denn mal sorry. Kenne abba tatsächlich wenige Deutsche. Schön, dass du da ne Ausnahme darstellst.
grüßle


----------



## Lajos1 (13. Februar 2019)

glavoc schrieb:


> @Toni_1962  - na denn mal sorry. Kennen abba tatsächlich wenige Deutsche. Schön, dass du da ne Ausnahme darstellst.
> grüßle



Hallo.

ich war zweimal in den 1960ern harpunieren. Ich schoss zweimal auf Fische. Zu meiner Verwunderung (bis heute) habe ich auch zweimal getroffen. Aber das wars dann auch. Allerdings war ich "waffenmäßig" vorgebildet. Mein Vater war Jäger und mein Onkel ehemals Scharfschütze und zu meiner Kindheit und Jugendzeit hat das keinen interessiert, wenn man da im Garten etwas rumgeballert hat.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## phirania (13. Februar 2019)

Bei so viel Technik,wo bleibt da der Spass beim angeln.?
Nun ja wer es haben muß....
Ich brauch Natur und Ruhe und etwas Spannung und ab und an einen Fisch am Haken....


----------



## Georg Baumann (18. Februar 2019)

Das Wissen und die Fähigkeiten verlagern sich. Schon heute hat auf den ganz großen, kommerziellen Angelturnieren wohl nur der eine Chance, der das Angeln UND die Technik perfekt beherrscht. Die Konkurrenz hat ja auch das Neuste an Bord. Mich stört das  nicht, muss es ja nicht mitmachen ...


----------



## Taxidermist (18. Februar 2019)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Schon heute hat auf den ganz großen, kommerziellen Angelturnieren wohl nur der eine Chance, der das Angeln UND die Technik perfekt beherrscht. Die Konkurrenz hat ja auch das Neuste an Bord.



Den normal Angler hierzulande dürften große Ami Fishing Events nur recht wenig interessieren, hat mit unserer anglerischen Realität nun mal nichts zu tun!
Wenn aber hier Bootsangler, sich gegenüber dem ohnehin benachteiligten Uferangler, einen solchen eklatanten Vorteil verschaffen, der mit dieser Technik möglich ist, sehe ich ein berechtigtes Verbot eben dieser Technik in naher Zukunft.
Dann wird auch sicher kein Unterschied gemacht, zwischen einem herkömmlichen Echolot und diesem "Fischfernseher".
Mir persönlich ist es auch egal, wenn Leute so fischgeil sind, dass ihnen jedes Mittel recht ist, nur wird es der normal Angler hierzulande anders sehen, da wette ich drauf!

Jürgen


----------



## Georg Baumann (18. Februar 2019)

Verbote finde ich eigentlich immer blöd. An den meisten Gewässern, an denen solche Geräte sinnvoll einzusetzen sind,  kommen sich Ufer- und Bootsangler meiner Einschätzung nach kaum in die Quere: Talsperren, Bodden, Großseen wie Müritz, Bodensee, etc.


----------



## Toni_1962 (18. Februar 2019)

Wenn die Fische per Sensor geordet und dann die intelligenten Wobbler zum Fisch per Autopilot gelenkt werden, fängt das Angeln doch erst an ... autonome Wobbler für den modernen High Tech Angler von morgen


----------



## u-see fischer (18. Februar 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Wenn die Fische per Sensor geordet und dann die intelligenten Wobbler zum Fisch per Autopilot gelenkt werden, fängt das Angeln doch erst an ... autonome Wobbler für den modernen High Tech Angler von morgen



Noch besser wäre wohl, wenn das Echolot gleich mehrere Wobbler zu unterschiedlichen Fischen steuern könnt, die gefangene Fische anschließend ans ferngesteuertes Boot bringt und auch gleich wieder released. Dann bräuchte man auch nicht so früh aufstehen und könnte die Zeit besser nutzen.


----------



## glavoc (18. Februar 2019)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Das Wissen und die Fähigkeiten verlagern sich.



Nein Georg, eher denke ich, es geht verloren....

Um besser zu verdeutlichen, was ich den genau meine, stelle ich hier ein mMn sehenswertes Video im feinem englischem Stil vor. Da kann man einem Profi zuschauen, wie er seinen Lebensunterhalt und den seiner Familie, nur mit Haken, Sardinen und Schnur bestreitet.






lg


----------



## smithie (28. Februar 2019)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Wenn aber hier Bootsangler, sich gegenüber dem ohnehin benachteiligten Uferangler, einen solchen eklatanten Vorteil verschaffen, der mit dieser Technik möglich ist, sehe ich ein berechtigtes Verbot eben dieser Technik in naher Zukunft.


Ich schlage vor, das Angeln vom Boot zu verbieten - ist mir schon zu viel Vorteil gegenüber dem benachteiligten Uferangler!
Mir persönlich ist es auch egal, wenn Leute so fischgeil sind und vom Boot angeln, aber nicht jeder kann sich ein Boot leisten und es soll ja gerecht zugehen!


----------

